# Dallas Mavericks Summer League thread



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*SCHEDULE

**July 1st: *vs Nigeria, 7 P.M. Free entry
@ TCU's Daniel-Meyer Coliseum

*July 6-13: *Vegas Summer Leagues (0-5)
*Thursday, 3PM. *vs Denver (7/7/06) L 85-113
*Saturday, 12PM.* vs Boston L 85-91
 *Monday, 2PM*. vs Houston (_NBA TV, Thursday July 13) _L 70-71
*Wednesday, 5PM.* vs Sacramento (_NBA TV, Tuesday July 18) _L 75-95
*Thursday, 3PM*. vs Minnesota (_NBA TV, Thursday July 20) _L 76-85

*July 14-21: *Rocky Mountain Revue Summer League
*Friday, 5PM.* vs San Antonio (14/7/06) _(NBA TV, Monday July 24)_*
Saturday, 5PM.* vs Atlanta (_NBA TV, Tuesday July 25)_
*Monday, 3PM.* vs Philadelphia 
*Tuesday, 7PM.* vs Utah (_NBA TV, Thursday July 27)_
*Thursday, 5PM.* vs San Antonio (_NBA TV, Saturday July 29)_
*Friday, 5PM.* vs Seattle _(NBA TV, Sunday July 30)_
​


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td valign="top">*No.*</td> <td valign="top">*Player*</td> <td valign="top">*Pos*.</td> <td valign="top">*Ht*.</td> <td valign="top">*Wt*.</td> <td valign="top">*Birthdate*</td> <td valign="top">*College*</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">1</td> <td valign="top">Rawle Marshall</td> <td valign="top">G/F</td> <td valign="top">6-7</td> <td valign="top">190</td> <td valign="top">2/20/82 </td> <td valign="top">Oakland University</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">3</td> <td valign="top">Brian Hopkins</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-0</td> <td valign="top">195</td> <td valign="top">10/26/83</td> <td valign="top">SMU</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">4</td> <td valign="top">Anthony Grundy</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-3</td> <td valign="top">185</td> <td valign="top">4/15/79</td> <td valign="top">NC State</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">8</td> <td valign="top">Ben Hunt</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-2</td> <td valign="top">180</td> <td valign="top">6/6/78</td> <td valign="top">Texas Wesleyan</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">9</td> <td valign="top">Jeremiah Davis</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-1</td> <td valign="top">180</td> <td valign="top">2/12/81</td> <td valign="top">Pacific</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">12</td> <td valign="top">Antwan Scott</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">608</td> <td valign="top">199</td> <td valign="top">9/1/79</td> <td valign="top">Wake Forest</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">13</td> <td valign="top">Maurice Ager</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-5</td> <td valign="top">202</td> <td valign="top">2/9/84</td> <td valign="top">Michigan State</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">21</td> <td valign="top">Andre Emmitt</td> <td valign="top">G</td> <td valign="top">6-5</td> <td valign="top">225</td> <td valign="top">8/27/82</td> <td valign="top">Texas Tech</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">24</td> <td valign="top">Pavel Podkolzin</td> <td valign="top">C</td> <td valign="top">7-5</td> <td valign="top">260</td> <td valign="top">1/15/85</td> <td valign="top">Russia </td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">32</td> <td valign="top">Corey Belser</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-6</td> <td valign="top">210</td> <td valign="top">11/22/82</td> <td valign="top">San Diego</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">33</td> <td valign="top">Josh Powell</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-9</td> <td valign="top">225</td> <td valign="top">1/25/83</td> <td valign="top">NC State</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">35</td> <td valign="top">Bingo Merriex</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-9</td> <td valign="top">225</td> <td valign="top">11/24/80</td> <td valign="top">TCU</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">40</td> <td valign="top">Pops Mensah-Bonsu</td> <td valign="top">F</td> <td valign="top">6-9</td> <td valign="top">240</td> <td valign="top">9/7/83</td> <td valign="top">George Washington</td> </tr> <tr> <td valign="top">50</td> <td valign="top">Brad Buckman</td> <td valign="top">C</td> <td valign="top">6-8</td> <td valign="top">235</td> <td valign="top">1/11/84</td> <td valign="top">Texas</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Charleston Daily Mail said:


> Pittsnogle, 6-foot-11 center, and the 6-4 Gansey, projected as a shooting guard, were contacted by a few teams immediately following the draft. Pittsnogle was calledby NBA champion Miami, and is scheduled to play for the Heat's summer League team starting July 10 in Orlando, Fla.
> Pittsnogle then will head for Salt Lake City, where he will spend a week playing for Dallas' entry in another NBA Summer League.
> 
> Gansey has known contacts from Dallas and Houston.


Pittsnoggle will not be playing against Nigeria and will only play for Dallas between 14-21st of July


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> It could be sooner rather than later. Among the phone calls he fielded following the draft came from Dallas Mavericks’ owner Mark Cuban.
> 
> “He told me he was real high on me and that all his coaches and scouts think I fit in with them,” Gansey said. “We’ll see what they have to offer.”
> 
> ...


Source; West Virginia Times


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

It's not going to be on TV right?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

One or two might show up on NBAtv. 

That's a small roster. And they're starting like...to...morrow...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3750304#post3750304


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Official Roster

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/mavs_announce_2006_summer_league_roster.html


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Official Roster
> 
> http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/mavs_announce_2006_summer_league_roster.html


Surprised and happy to see the Mavs give Andre Emmitt and Pops Mensah-Bonsu a look over. I saw a couple of Pops games and thought he was a monster in college.


----------



## mrbeaubo (Jun 30, 2006)

Pops was a monster tonight


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

*A BIG SHOT*

*Texas Wesleyan star catches Mavs' attention*

*RANDY GALLOWAY*

*In My Opinion*

<!-- begin body-content --> In Donnie Nelson's search for the next Josh, the next Marquis or, if so blessed by the basketball gods, even the next Dirk, there is always an open-ended itinerary.

Little Nellie will travel around the block, the state, the country and, most definitely, the world.

But last week, he was sitting at the house one night when he saw on TV a remarkable game-ending play and game-winning shot that won a national championship.

Nelson, the Mavericks' president of basketball operations, made himself a mental note:

"Get that kid's name."

Turns out that was no kid.

That was Ben Hunt, 27-year-old Aussie and current Fort Worth resident.

Speaking of an extensive basketball itinerary, Hunt also has one.

Over the past decade, he's gone from high school star back home in Bendigo, Australia, to coaching junior players in his hometown, to touring the United States with his country's national team, to Stephen F. Austin State University in Nacogdoches, to returning to Australia, and then two years ago landing on the east side of town at one of the city's best-kept secrets, Texas Wesleyan University.

Hey, mate, Ben's been around.

"Let me tell you this about Ben," Rams coach Terry Waldrop said. "He's a far better person than he is a player, and he's one heck of a player."

That last part is what Donnie Nelson noticed on TV last week.

It was the championship game of the 32-team, NAIA small college national tournament in Kansas City, Mo.

TWU vs. Oklahoma City University, or as Waldrop said respectfully of the opposition, "It's the Kentucky of NAIA basketball. Total first-class program for a long time. Big as it gets at our level."

Texas Wesleyan? Until last week, it hadn't been invited to the NAIA tournament since 1983 and, and the last time TWU was in the quarterfinals, "it was pre-Pearl Harbor," Waldrop noted. "We haven't exactly been a beacon of basketball dominance."

TWU was the 27th seed in the NAIA tournament.

Yes, George Mason comes to mind. "We can certainly relate to George Mason," said Waldrop, laughing. "That will be my favorite team this weekend."

But Texas Wesleyan kept springing upsets in Kansas City, and after three games, it was playing "Kentucky" for the national championship.

In that title game, there were 6.8 seconds to play, and TWU was down by one.

Basketball voodoo and an Australian took over. An OCU player missed the back end of a 1-and-1, and the rebound landed right in the hands of the 6-7 Hunt, who had already scored 29 points.

Hunt started flying up the right side of the court.

"I didn't want to burn a timeout," Waldrop said, "'cause I knew I'd never be able to get the ball back in Ben's hands."

Hunt was double-teamed at halfcourt, appeared shut off, dribbled around that, was picked up again by two players, then three, made it to about 2 feet from the 3-point arc, and could wait no longer.

He launched a running prayer before the buzzer.

_Swish._

Texas Wesleyan became the lowest-seeded team ever to win the NAIA championship.

"It was an incredible sporting moment," said Nelson of Hunt's play, and the next morning Donnie was on the phone to his basketball connections in Australia.

"I wanted a little background information on that guy," he said.

Hearing what he wanted to hear, Nelson had planned to call Fort Worth for a meeting with Hunt.

But the next day, last Thursday, the Mavs were playing Golden State. Desirée Scott of the team's front-office staff told Nelson at halftime about a spectator at the game. Ben Hunt was the name.

Nelson went over and introduced himself, and then invited Hunt, his fiancée, who is from North Texas, and two buddies to take a tour of the Mavs' facilities.

Donnie was already showing around about a dozen corporate sponsors, so it was a large group that gathered for the tour.

When they all assembled in the Mavs' practice gym on the lower level of the arena, Nelson had an idea.

"Ben," he asked, "can you re-create your play from the other night?"

Wearing blue jeans, running shoes and a T-shirt, Hunt asked for the ball.

Going to the other end of the floor, he told Nelson, "Count down the seconds, mate."

So with Nelson serving as the vocal clock, and about 20 people watching, Hunt dribbled the length of the floor, found what he thought was the right spot, and then fired.

_Swish._

"There we were, in an almost empty practice gym, with 19,000 people upstairs, but you've never heard so much noise when that shot went in," said Nelson, smiling. "The place erupted. Grown men were high-fiving and chest-bumping."

"Actually," said Ben this week, "that shot was longer than the first one. I forgot I was shooting it from behind the NBA [3-point] circle."

So Nelson took Ben Hunt upstairs, and gave him an invitation. "I told him he was the first one on the list for our tryout camp this summer," Donnie said.

Hunt plans on living locally after his marriage, but at the moment he'd like to continue to pursue his basketball dream. "I don't know where it will eventually lead, but the Mavericks' tryout camp is a good place to start finding out," he said.

Sure, it's a long shot.

But Ben Hunt had been making those lately.

Good luck, mate.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Interesting. When was that written? Because we sure as hell didn't play Golden State last Thursday.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

> *Mensah-Bonsu's No Longer Raw, But He Is Rare
> 
> By Kathy Orton
> Wednesday, March 9, 2005; Page D09*
> ...


Many said that Mensah-Bonsu was the best player last night, unless there was a different #40 there.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No Mensah-Bonsu is the 40


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

brian hopkins= bosh's highschool teammate on that undefeated lincoln team out here in dallas a few years back.

he has an incredible vert (he's nowhere NEAR 6 0) and can dunk on guys but he needs to improve his handles and jumpers to have a shot at the nba


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Pops Mensah-Bonsu... I remember watching this guy play, he seemed like a good postier player. Lol I remember the announcers talking about him, and his last name literally means "Whale-Killer" How awesome is that? Anyways, I hope he continues to play well. I would like to see him play with the Mavs next season.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

We've never really had much of a showmaker...that would be nice, to have a ferocious windmill dunk every once in a while, as opposed to Stackhouse missing...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> *Prospect from Ghana is Mavs' man of intrigue
> 
> * GW-ex Mensah-Bonsu has versatility, desire and chance to impress
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> The Mavericks are hoping to get West Virginia forward Kevin Pittsnogle to join the summer-league team in Salt Lake City. The sharpshooting big man worked out for the Mavericks and is weighing his options after going undrafted. ...
> 
> George Lynch expressed an interest to join the Mavericks' summer-league team, but the Mavericks have not heard from him since the initial inquiry.


Thanks to DMN.

George Lynch ey, interesting. Old, but solid defensive prospect


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Check the first post for updated schedule with both tournaments.

For those with NBA TV, the games are on but a few days later. Check it out


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehehe July 14 shall be a fun day...Dallas vs. San Antonio...hehe...

THE BATTLE OF THE BACKUPS SHALL COMMENCE


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We need to get Pops signed up.


----------



## laparka316 (Jul 21, 2003)

> Exerpt, Stockton Record 7-06-2006 - Jason Anderson
> 
> Forty-two million visitors line the strip each year hoping to hit the jackpot, and former University of the Pacific basketball players Miah Davis, Guillaume Yango and Christian Maraker are much like the rest.
> 
> ...


Davis is best remembered for torching Providence in the NCAA tournament 3 years ago for 19 points. I think he has a chance to make it into camp, and might be a candidate for an NBDL slot, given his improved ball handling the past year. Energa Czarni Slupsk has video highlights of every game this year on their website http://www.czarni.slupsk.pl/index/multimedia The video of there championship game at http://www.czarni.eslupsk.pl/multimedia/Czarnivsstal.wmv includes him hitting the eventual game winning shot... he's #7.

Enjoy


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha we're getting killed right now, Denver's beating us 60-30 at the half.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

86-61 after three.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Final - 113-85. Grrrreat! Box scores'll be up soon, hopefully we'll find that Ager went for all 85 of our points and Powell grabbed 53 rebounds and that still wasn't enough.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

<font size=6>Final Score: Denver 113- Dallas 83</font><br />
<br />
<b>Disclaimer: This game was so bad it was hard to watch.</b><br />
<br />
<font size=4>Dallas</font><br />
<br />
<i>Eric Weiss, DraftExpress.com</i><br />
<br />
<b>Josh Powell</b> <br />
<br />

After having a stellar summer league performance last year, the expectations for a strong follow-up were high. Unfortunately, there was virtually no cohesion on the Mavericks team in the 1st half of play and it hurt Powell’s performance. Powell is a player that feeds off of the energy and tempo of the game, which makes him a consummate Mavs player. But, with a whopping 30 points at the half and innumerable turnovers it was difficult to generate much of a rhythm. <br />
<br />
<br />
<b>Pavel Podkolzine</b> <br />
<br />
Pavel is in significantly better shape than last season, but that hasn’t translated into any added agility or court awareness, which inevitably led to a lack of production. <br />
<br />
<br />
<b><a target="_blank" href=http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=354>Maurice Ager</a></b> <br />
<br />
Ager started off somewhat decently, hitting his first 3-point shot and getting to the line on a drive. But, Ager has some serious work to do on his ball-handling, which was further underscored by his team’s lack of communication and execution. Ager will have to play off of others early in his career and certainly in this summer league, so the relatively weak squad isn’t helping his production potential much. Ager resorted to forcing shots after things really broke down. <br />

<br />


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> July 6, 2006
> 
> The Denver Nuggets raced out to a 26-17 first quarter lead over the Dallas Mavericks en route to an easy 113-85 win. The Nuggets advantage climbed to as many as 30 points, leading 60-30 going into halftime.
> 
> ...


Not looking promising..


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td width="75"><table border="0" width="125"><tbody><tr><td class="game_box_score_final_score" align="right">113</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_team_city" align="right">Denver</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td align="center"> <table border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td width="70">
 </td> <td width="5"> 
</td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">1​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">2​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">3​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">4​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">OT​ </td> <td class="bs_final_score_labels" width="30">*T*​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td width="70">*Denver*​ </td> <td width="5"> 
</td> <td width="30">26​ </td> <td width="30">34​ </td> <td width="30">26​ </td> <td width="30">27​ </td> <td width="30">
 </td> <td width="30">*113*​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td width="70">*Dallas*​ </td> <td width="5"> 
</td> <td width="30">17​ </td> <td width="30">13​ </td> <td width="30">31​ </td> <td width="30">24​ </td> <td width="30">
 </td> <td width="30">*85*​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="8"><table bgcolor="#cccccc" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="60"> <tbody><tr> <td>*Final*​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table>​ </td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> <td width="75"> <table border="0" width="125"> <tbody><tr> <td class="game_box_score_final_score" width="100">85</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_team_city" align="left" width="100">Dallas</td> </tr> </tbody></table> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#0860a8">Denver Nuggets</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">01</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">John Gilchrist, G</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">19</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">04</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ralphie Holmes, F</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">17</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">06</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Yakhouba Diawara, F</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">07</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Chris Ellis, F</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">08</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Casey Jacobsen, G</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">09</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Jason Ellis, F</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Eric Chenowith, C</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Kelena Azubuike, G</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ron Slay, F</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">14</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Josh Davis, F</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">19</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">15</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">27</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Cheyne Gadson, G</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">29</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Mike Hall, F</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">41</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Alain Koffi, F</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> 
</td> <td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">44-77</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">7-14</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">19-31</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">38</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">45</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">113</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="10" class="bs_players_stats"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">57.1%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">50.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">61.3%</td> <td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats"> 
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="22" class="bs_players_stats_labels">OTHER GAME STATS </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="22" class="bs_players_stats"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4">TECHNICAL FOULS: </td> </tr> <tr> <td>POINTS IN THE PAINT: </td> <td>POINTS OFF TURNOVERS: </td> <td>2ND CHANCE POINTS: </td> <td>FAST BREAK POINTS: </td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> <tr> <td> 
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#0c479d">Dallas Mavericks</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">01</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Rawie Marshall, G/F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">17</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">03</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Brian Hopkins, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">04</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Anthony Grundy, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">16</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Larry O'Bannon, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">17</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Maurice Ager, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">29</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">17</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Andre Emmitt, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pavel Podkolzin, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">32</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Corey Belser, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Josh Powell, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">40</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pops Mensah-Bonsu, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">45</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Antwan Scott, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">50</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Brad Buckman, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">25-60</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">4-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">31-46</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">32</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">85</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats"> 
</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">41.7%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">44.4%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">67.4%</td> 
<td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats"> </td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

How did Josh Powell have 8 personal fouls?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Jet said:


> How did Josh Powell have 8 personal fouls?


It's the summer league, there is no fouling out.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I didnt know that, Thats awesome!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

So we had a bad shooting game. Okay.

Pops did decently. He had our only blocks, shot 50%. Ager was having trouble with his shot, or he was throwing up stuff when things were getting desperate, one of the two. Either way, he led the team again.

(The loss is especially embarrassing when you consider that our roster includes players who have seen NBA playtime and first round draft-picks while Denver's roster is mostly undrafted players from this season)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Tersk said:


> It's the summer league, there is no fouling out.



Maybe that's why Ron Ron signed up :laugh:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Where is Mbenga ?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Strangely did not play. Could of been extremely useful


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Most of all because he can't foul out, that must have been too much of a dream for him to play.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I heard somewhere - may have been ESPN Radio - that Avery was spending the summer with DJ and working with him privately on things.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't care about winning as much as I care about the players we need for next year getting their time, and a chance at improvement.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I want to see Ager play...gahhhh someone with NBA TV better upload some videos...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Down 68-65 after three to the Celts.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Lost the game, 91-85, but that didn't mean our players didn't have damn good games.

http://vegassummerleague.com/documents/BoxScoresTemp/Boston v. Dallas Game10.htm

Ager with a team high 23 on 8/15 shooting (overshadowed only by Boston's Ryan Gomes's 29 on 12/18), really needs to work on ball handling, three turnovers.

Pavel with a pretty damn good game, 10 points and 7 rebounds in under 17 minutes (and he managed to total six fouls in this much time, he's that defensively inept), two turnovers though.

Pops isn't really impressing me, 6 points and 6 rebounds in over 22 minutes with a turnover and a steal.

Rawle with a team high 5 turnovers, 15 points on 4/12 shooting.

Powell 8 points on 4/8 shooting, 4 rebounds and a steal in 22 minutes.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1397

*[Ager was able to get] to the basket and convert on one exhilerating and powerful tomahawk jam in traffic over Dwayne Jones.*

*His ball handling certainly looks better than it did in college...*

*He played solid defense...* 

*Powell steped outside a bit and showed off a pretty smooth handle which he used to get to the basket and finish...

Powell was a great pickup for the Mavs...and looks to be able to become a regular part of Dallas' rotation next year.

The highlight of the game for [Pavel] came when he ran the floor as a trailer on the fast-break, took a nice pass from Maurice Ager from a few feet away from the basket and dunked it with a foul.*


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#00611b">Boston Celtics</td> </tr> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">00</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Leon Powe, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">04</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ryan Gomes, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">37</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">12-18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">29</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">05</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Gerald Green, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">07</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Al Jefferson, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">09</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Rajon Rondo, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">36</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Allan Ray, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">14</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">27</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Dwayne Jones, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">30</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Sebastian Telfair, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">36</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">17</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">51</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Wes Wilkinson, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">35-66</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">3-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">18-33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">23</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">35</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">17</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">37</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">91</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">53.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">42.9%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">54.5%</td> <td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats"> </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" class="bs_players_stats_labels">OTHER GAME STATS </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" class="bs_players_stats"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4">TECHNICAL FOULS: </td> </tr> <tr> <td>POINTS IN THE PAINT: </td> <td>POINTS OFF TURNOVERS: </td> <td>2ND CHANCE POINTS: </td> <td>FAST BREAK POINTS: </td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#0c479d">Dallas Mavericks</td> </tr> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">01</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Rawie Marshall, G/F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">31</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">15</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">03</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Brian Hopkins, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">04</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Anthony Grundy, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Larry O'Bannon, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Maurice Ager, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">28</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">8-15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">23</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Andre Emmitt, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pavel Podkolzin, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">17</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">32</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Corey Belser, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Josh Powell, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">40</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pops Mensah-Bonsu, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">45</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Antwan Scott, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">50</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Brad Buckman, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">31-66</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">3-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">20-29</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">17</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">87</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="98%"><tbody> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody> <tr> <td>Mavs

_Jonathan Givony_

*Rawle Marshall*

Marshall did a bit more ball-handling than we were initially used to seeing, playing a bit of a Marquis Daniels type role. He used his athleticism and improved ball skills to get around players (especially Gerald Green) and get to the basket, where he would generally look for his shot more than open teammates on the drive and dish. At certain times it appeared that he was forcing the issue a bit too much, as he would run into brick walls and display poor body-control when trying to finish plays after getting into the paint. All in all it was not hard to see Marshall’s talent and exactly what the Mavs like in him, although at this point he still isn’t close to playing more than a marginal role at best in the NBA. 

In the 2nd half, Marshall’s wild act officially started getting old and predictable. He forced the issue on consecutive possessions and either turned the ball over or jacked up a contested shot. Until he polishes his ball-handling skills and develops anything resembling a jump-shot he has very little chance of seeing an NBA court next season. 

*Maurice Ager*

Ager got off to a much better start in this game, being ran off screens and asked to do what he does best, which is knock down spot-up shots. He converted both from mid-range and the college three, and once the threat of his shot was established used that to get to the basket and convert on one exhilarating and powerful tomahawk jam in traffic over Dwayne Jones. 

Ager had a very solid second half, knocking down his shots whether coming off screens or creating off the dribble and doing a semi-decent job putting the ball on the floor. He played solid defense and stayed within himself, not looking spectacular but certainly not embarrassing himself either. The biggest test for Ager in order to be able to get minutes next year or in the future will be to get his jump-shot consistent enough to be a dangerous threat from outside if left open. He is not a bad shooter by any stretch of the imagination, but isn’t automatic when left open either. His ball-handling certainly looks better than it did in college, but still needs to develop a pull-up game from mid-range. 

*Pavel Podkolzine*

The only reason to write about Pavel is because of the interest a player his size garners after drawing such an incredible amount of baseless hype before being drafted. Pavel looks as far from ever being able to step out on an NBA court as ever, having absolutely no feel for the game or translatable skills that he can rely on even in garbage time. The extent of his time on the court was spent racking up traveling violations and cheap fouls.

In the 2nd half we saw more of the same from Pavel. He had one good move followed by four bad ones, and seemed to get very frustrated both with himself and the referees. Despite his height he still is not able to do a very good job on the glass, and defensively is almost always out of place when its time to rotate and just stick his arms in the air to contest a shot. It’s unfortunate that Pavel’s window of opportunity to be sent down to the NBDL is over, because he could most certainly use it. The highlight of the game for him came when he ran the floor as a trailer on the fast-break, took a nice pass from Maurice Ager from a few feet away from the basket and dunked it with a foul. 

*Josh Powell*

After a very rough start in day one, last year’s Vegas summer league darling got off to a much better opening and managed to show off many of the skills that had us so high on him last year. Rather than try to show off small forward skills like he did on Thursday, Powell went back to his bread and butter, which is making a living off doing all the little things, whether its hustling for rebounds, setting screens and rolling to the basket, getting his hands on loose balls and playing scrappy defense on whoever has the misfortune of being guarded by him. Once he was in the scoreboard and well within the flow of the game, Powell stepped outside a bit and showed off a pretty smooth handle which he used to get to the basket and finish thanks to his terrific athleticism and above average feel. Powell was a great pickup for the Mavs considering the work-ethic he brings to the table and how little he costs, and looks should be able to become a regular part of Dallas’ rotation next year. 

*Larry O’Bannon*

In the minutes he played, O’Bannon was pretty solid, not NBA solid by any stretch, but certainly improved from the player he was last year coming out of Louisville. O’Bannon’s time in Serbia getting two practices a day and playing within a strict system for an entire season in a pretty good level like the Adriatic League has certainly helped him, as there is no doubt that he is a much more complete player now than he was a year ago. This mostly comes to play in his ball-handling skills, which are now good enough to make him a legit combo guard and allow him to get to the basket nicely and finish creatively thanks to his athleticism and smarts. O’Bannon looks ready to make the next step to a higher level in Europe next year and possibly become more intriguing for NBA teams down the road. </td> </tr> <tr> <td>
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice shooting percentage for Ager :cheers: 

Podkolzine also with a solid game


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

GREAT PICS!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to StackAttack again.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Pittsnogle is very good he was underestimated in the draft some team missed out on him and they will suffer due to that..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ryan Gomes is gonna be pretty good for Boston, too.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="98%"> <tbody> <tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody> <tr> <td>*DALLAS MAVERICKS B SQUAD*

Today’s NBA matchup in Long Beach proved to be a blowout with the Los Angeles Lakers besting the Dallas Mavericks 97-69 behind 14 points from center Andrew Bynum and a late game surge from guard Von Wafer. Dallas sent the lesser of their two summer league teams to Long Beach and it showed as they were outplayed and outmatched in the second half. In an interesting twist the Dallas roster featured Milwaukee Bucks second round draft choice David Noel.

Mavericks

*Ryan Forehan-Kelly* – Ryan led the Mavericks in scoring with 16 points on 6 of 12 shooting. He showed a nice stroke and pulled up from 3 a couple of times draining them with ease. He showed some hustle on the boards too coming up with 3 offensive rebounds.

<center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>







</center></td></tr><tr><td><center>_Jim Hlavac_</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>

*DeAngelo Collins* – Collins started the game looking like Dallas’ best player, but faded along with the rest of the team in the second half. He lead the team in rebounding with 8 and managed a couple of nice buckets.

*Jelani McCoy* – Journeyman Jelani McCoy was given the task of guarding Andrew Bynum and was not up to it. However, on the Dallas side of the ball McCoy did have one of the better games, and even showed a few offensive moves on the block.

*David Noel* – Although a Milwaukee draft choice, Noel showed up in Long Beach playing for the Dallas squad. Despite playing 33 minutes he was rarely involved in the offense, scoring only 4 points and not collecting any rebounds. When he did have the ball in his hands he did appear a little more polished then your average summer league competition so hopefully he can make a bigger impact in future games.



<center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>







</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>



<center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>







</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>


<center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>







</center></td></tr></tbody></table></center>



<center><table border="1" width="1"><tbody><tr><td><center>







</center></td></tr></tbody></table>
<center>







</center></center>

*Danilo Pinnock/JR Pinnock* – Pinnock played an interesting game again for the Lakers. His D was once again superb and he scored at a decent rate, putting up 11 points. The interesting part was how he got those points. Pinnock has an innate ability to get to loose balls, get deflections and find himself in a position to succeed. In the previous game Pinnock showcased an ability to hang in the air as he jumped on a pump fake and then hung until the offensive player tried to shoot, blocking the ball on his way down. Pinnock showed that same ability today with some nice hangtime on a put-back layup. Sequences like that along with a pretty running hook off the glass and a good midrange game should make the Lakers give him a long hard look.

</td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pavel looks so goofy bald


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Tersk said:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="98%"> <tbody> <tr> <td>  <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody> <tr> <td>*DALLAS MAVERICKS B SQUAD*
> 
> Today’s NBA matchup in Long Beach proved to be a blowout with the Los Angeles Lakers besting the Dallas Mavericks 97-69 behind 14 points from center Andrew Bynum and a late game surge from guard Von Wafer. Dallas sent the lesser of their two summer league teams to Long Beach and it showed as they were outplayed and outmatched in the second half. In an interesting twist the Dallas roster featured Milwaukee Bucks second round draft choice David Noel.
> 
> ...


I had no idea we were in Long Beach as well. JR Pinnock owned us  Sounds like he would've been a solid pick, I guess Donnie knows what he's doing though.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Those pictures are awesome! Theres a lot of PPod though, thats kinda...different...Ager seemed to have a nice game. I like the article about the players that Tresk posted. Its very informational! I actually like something with good information, go figure... but about Rawle. Yeah, I would argee with what it says, but he did get to the FT line 10 times, and thats pretty awesome. I dont think he will play much, but thats what the summer league is for.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

We lose in Vegas once again, 71-70, to the Rockets.

Ager led us once again with 20, followed by Bryan Hopkins withh 14, Rawle with 13, and Pavel with 12 (am I the only one being impressed by this guy?). Powell chipped in just 2 on 2/4 FT shooting, but pulled down 12 - read it, 12 - rebounds. Another guy who didn't get much done offensively was Pops, but was able to pull down 6 boards and had 2 blocked shots. Ager didn't have a great shooting game. Also, I don't know why he's considered a stopper, seeing as the only steal he's had in the summer league was in the exhibition game against Nigeria.

http://vegassummerleague.com/documents/BoxScoresTemp/Houston v. Dallas game20.htm


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

For those interested in watching the Orlando Summer League
http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06summerleague.html


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Is Pistsnogle a free agent!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He's playing for Miami I believe

But he may be joining us for the RMR


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#d40026">Houston Rockets</td> </tr> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">01</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Darius Washington, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">04</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Matt Haryasz, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">23</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">06</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">John Lucas, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">40</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">8-20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">23</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Hollis Price, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pat Carroll, G/F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">35</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Steve Novak, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">37</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">11</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Patrick Beilein, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">35</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Lonny Baxter, F/C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">17</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">44</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Chuck Hayes, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">40</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">19</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td>  </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">26-61</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">1-11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">18-22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">34</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">71</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">42.6%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35"> 9.1%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">81.8%</td> <td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats"> </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" class="bs_players_stats_labels">OTHER GAME STATS </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" class="bs_players_stats"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4">TECHNICAL FOULS: </td> </tr> <tr> <td>POINTS IN THE PAINT: </td> <td>POINTS OFF TURNOVERS: </td> <td>2ND CHANCE POINTS: </td> <td>FAST BREAK POINTS: </td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#0c479d">Dallas Mavericks</td> </tr> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">01</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Rawie Marshall, G/F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">30</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">03</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Brian Hopkins, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">27</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">14</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">E.J. Rowland, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Maurice Ager, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">36</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pavel Podkolzin, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">8-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">32</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Corey Belser, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Josh Powell, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">30</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">40</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pops Mensah-Bonsu, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">50</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Brad Buckman, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">18-41</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">6-13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">23-34</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">32</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">17</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">70</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

_


























Pavel Podkolzin









Pops Mensah-Bohu









Rawle Marshall









Bryan Hopkins









Maurice Ager
_


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

That's a large individual. :biggrin:


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I love these pictures.. Where do you find them? Oh, and does anyone else think the Rawle Marshall and Josh Howard look alike? I noticed this when Rawle started a few games, I see a resemblence, idk if anyone else doese though.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, definitely a scrawnier J-Ho.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

In other news, the Celtics beat the Raptors by 50 points today in Summer League


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Heh that makes us look pretty damn good


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Next game is on tomorrow, Wednesday 12 (5pm)

Kings are 3-1.

I hope Ager gets a bit of time against Artest. I'm also interested in seeing what happens with Kevin Martin, he has been dominating the VSL


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Kevin Martin's has the worst form in the league. He beats out everyone.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="98%"> <tbody> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody> <tr> <td>Game Two Final: Houston 71 – Dallas 70

Houston

_Bradley Sutton_

*John Lucas*

drive to the basket at will. Out of all of his drives he was stopped maybe only two or three times from doing what he set out to. All of the other timehe either laid it in (once he did so right over Pavel Podkolzine),

*Chuck Hayes*

Chuck played the complete game today, as did John Lucas. He didn’t do anything spectacular, but he was tough on the boards, grabbing 19 of them. 

Dallas

*Maurice Ager*

Ager had a very streaky game today. In the beginning he could not hit anything, and even got called for a couple of offensive fouls. But in the second quarter, he completely caught fire. At one point he went on a personal 11 point run, with a baseline drive and dunk, and then three straight three pointers. But for the next quarter and a half he got colder than liquid nitrogen. He still was his team’s leading scorer for the day, though. 

*Pavel Podkolzin*

Pavel is fun to watch. He puts a lot of emotion into his plays. During one sequence, he grabbed a rebound, and stuffed it (jumping about 4 inches to do so), hanging on the rim, and then stomping halfway down the court (a la Shaq), acting like he had just made the shot of his life. The crowd loved it. He played a so-so game. He lost a lot of rebounds to guys 6 and 7 inches shorter than him, had some terrible over the back fouls that he never should have done, but on the flip side was able to get to the line a lot and hit his foul shots, and had a couple of nice blocks, while altering a lot of others. He still needs to work on conditioning. As the first quarter was winding down, at one point he could only make it to half court because he was so tired, and the play went on about 5-6 seconds with him just standing at half court praying for a timeout. 

*Pops Mensah-Bonsu*

Pops showed today one of the reasons why we do not solely rely on stats to gauge someone’s performance. His statline wasn’t that impressive, but he was easily the most exciting player for Dallas today with his hustle on the boards, and his insane ups on a couple of dunks, including an offensive rebound/dunk at the 3rd quarter buzzer. He plays a lot bigger than he is. 

</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas down 64-51 at the end of the third quarter


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

We just can't stop losing. RonRon's Kings whip us 96-73. Still waiting on the box.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#393996">Sacramento Kings</td> </tr> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">07</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ronnie Price, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">30</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">12-17</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">31</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">08</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Quincy Douby, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Christian Maraker, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Hai Bei Huang, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Louis Amundson , F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Yemi Nicholson, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">26</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">40</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Justin Williams, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">41</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Taj Gray, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">43</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Sean Lampley, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">44</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Eugene "Pooh" Jeter, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">50</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Curtis Green, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">38-69</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">5-10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">15-31</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">25</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">35</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">17</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">45</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">96</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">55.1%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">50.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">48.4%</td> <td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats"> </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" class="bs_players_stats_labels">OTHER GAME STATS </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" class="bs_players_stats"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4">TECHNICAL FOULS: </td> </tr> <tr> <td>POINTS IN THE PAINT: </td> <td>POINTS OFF TURNOVERS: </td> <td>2ND CHANCE POINTS: </td> <td>FAST BREAK POINTS: </td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#0c479d">Dallas Mavericks</td> </tr> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">01</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Rawie Marshall, G/F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">35</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">8-10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">03</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Brian Hopkins, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">14</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Larry O'Bannon, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">E.J. Rowland, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td>  <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pavel Podkolzin, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">28</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">8-12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">32</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Corey Belser, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">28</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Josh Powell, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">32</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">40</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pops Mensah-Bonsu, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">50</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Brad Buckman, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Darius Washington, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">23-56</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">1-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">26-36</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">27</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">36</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">22</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">74</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

?? Where's Ager?

And WOW at Pavel.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> ?? Where's Ager?
> 
> And WOW at Pavel.


yea WOW 7 TOs.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

t1no said:


> yea WOW 7 TOs.


I...just got owned.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p.../nba/nbacom/recaps/summer06_houdal_060710.asx

Mavs-Rockets highlights.

Mavs-Twolves later today.

I think Ager's been shipped off to Utah for the RMR, which starts tomorrow (that would be a back to back to back) that's why he's not playing.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Woah! Never mind.

Maurice Ager did not play due to a dislocated left index finger.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Those announcers sounded really excited to be broadcasting that game


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Rawle attempted 20 shots and made 6. Imagine how sloppy and careless that looks in game.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Dallas-Sactown Highlights

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...nba/nbacom/recaps/summmer06_sacdal_060712.asx


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh, and apparently Avery's coaching in the Rocky Mountain Revue, time to see what Mo can REALLY do. Too bad he'll probably still be out tomorrow against San Antonio with that dislocated finger.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#0c479d">Dallas Mavericks</td> </tr> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">01</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Rawie Marshall, G/F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">35</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">14-16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">27</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Larry O'Bannon, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">15</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">E.J. Rowland, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">23</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Andre Emmitt, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pavel Podkolzin, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">23</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">10</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">32</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Corey Belser, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">34</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">40</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pops Mensah-Bonsu, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">36</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">50</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Brad Buckman, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Darius Washington, N/A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">22-55</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">3-7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">29-41</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">16</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">10</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">19</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">37</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">76</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="3" class="bs_players_stats"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">40.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">42.9%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">70.7%</td> <td colspan="9" class="bs_players_stats"> </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" class="bs_players_stats_labels">OTHER GAME STATS </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" class="bs_players_stats"> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="4">TECHNICAL FOULS: </td> </tr> <tr> <td>POINTS IN THE PAINT: </td> <td>POINTS OFF TURNOVERS: </td> <td>2ND CHANCE POINTS: </td> <td>FAST BREAK POINTS: </td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr> <td class="teams_white_labels" align="center" bgcolor="#0e3764">Minnesota Timberwolves</td> </tr> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats">J.P. Batista, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Greg Brunner, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Tyrone Ellis, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">34</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">6-8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Reece Gaines, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">14</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Jeremy Kelly, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Adam Parada, C</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Ansu Sesay, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Paul Shirley, F</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">30</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">14</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">04</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Randy Foye, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">34</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">10-18</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">28</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">06</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Bracey Wright, G</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">9-11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">20</td> </tr> <tr> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">TOTALS</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" class="bs_players_stats" align="center"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right"> </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">27-54</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">2-6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">30-36</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">23</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">30</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">9</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">47</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right">85</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Rawle incredible! He's gonna stick with us, he plays D and Avery loves him though he had 4 turnovers that is still good


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah. He's leading us in steals and I would imagine points thanks to these past two games. We'll see how he plays under Avery tomorrow at the Rocky Mountain Revue.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Final Statistics from the Toshiba Vegas Summer League

   <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" height="391" width="678"><tbody><tr><td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="center" width="20">NO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels">NAME</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">MIN</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FGM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">3PM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="35">FTM-A</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">OREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="30">DREB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">REB</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">AST</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">STL</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">BLK</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">TO</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PF</td> <td class="bs_players_stats_labels" align="right" width="25">PTS</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">01</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Rawie Marshall, G/F
AVG =​ </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
29.6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">
37.3%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3
33.3%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">38-51
74.5%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
2.2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
2.2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5
1.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3
0.6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2
0.4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">19
3.8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
3.8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
16.4</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">03</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Brian Hopkins, G
AVG =​ </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
19.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">
35.7%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">3-6
50.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2
50.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
1.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
1.7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1
0.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1
0.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6
2.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
2.7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
5.7</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">04</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Anthony Grundy, G
AVG =​ </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
13.5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">
50.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3
33.3%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">5-6
83.3%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1
0.5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5
2.5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6
3.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
1.5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
8.0</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">11</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Larry O'Bannon, G
AVG =​ </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
18.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">
36.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-3
33.3%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">12-12
100.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
1.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5
1.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1
0.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4
1.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
3.5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
7.8</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">12</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">E.J. Rowland, N/A
AVG =​ </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
18.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">
33.3%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2
50.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">2-3
66.7%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
0.7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">7
2.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2
0.7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6
2.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
2.3</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">13</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Maurice Ager, G
AVG =​ </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
31.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">
44.4%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">8-17
47.1%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">12-15
80.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
0.7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3
1.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">11
3.7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
3.7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
20.0</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">21</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Andre Emmitt, G
AVG =​ </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
17.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">
57.1%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-2
50.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">4-9
44.4%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
2.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
2.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3
1.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1
0.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2
0.7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
0.7</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
7.0</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">24</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pavel Podkolzin, C
AVG =​ </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
21.6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">
60.7%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0
0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">24-33
72.7%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
2.6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
4.6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
7.2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2
0.4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3
0.6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2
0.4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">19
3.8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
4.8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
11.6</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">32</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Corey Belser, F
AVG =​ </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
18.2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">
30.8%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-1
0.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">7-11
63.6%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
2.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
2.8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5
1.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">3
0.6</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1
0.2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5
1.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
3.4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
3.0</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">33</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Josh Powell, F
AVG =​ </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
27.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">
42.1%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0
0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">8-11
72.7%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
1.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
5.8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
6.8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">5
1.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1
0.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">4
1.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
4.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
6.0</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">40</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Pops Mensah-Bonsu, F
AVG =​ </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
22.4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">
46.7%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0
0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">16-31
51.6%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
2.2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
3.2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
5.4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2
0.4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2
0.4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">6
1.2</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">12
2.4</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
3.8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
8.8</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">45</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Antwan Scott, F
AVG =​ </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
3.5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">
0.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0
0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0
0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
1.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
0.0</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">50</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Brad Buckman, C
AVG =​ </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
13.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">
44.4%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0
0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-2
0.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
1.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
1.5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
2.8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1
0.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2
0.5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1
0.3</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
3.8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
2.0</td> </tr> <tr valign="top"> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="center" width="20">8</td> <td class="bs_players_stats">Darius Washington, N/A
AVG =​ </td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
11.5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">
40.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">1-4
25.0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="35">0-0
0%</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="30">
1.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
1.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">2
1.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">0
0.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">1
0.5</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
3.0</td> <td class="bs_players_stats" align="right" width="25">
4.5</td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Roster for the Rocky Mountain Revue

<table align="center" border="1" bordercolor="#000000" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="620"><tbody><tr><td bordercolor="#000000">*o.*​ </td> <td bordercolor="#000000">*Player*​ </td> <td bordercolor="#000000">*Pos.*​ </td> <td bordercolor="#000000">*Ht.*​ </td> <td bordercolor="#000000">*Wt. *​ </td> <td bordercolor="#000000">*Birthdate*​ </td> <td bordercolor="#000000">*College/From*​ </td> <td bordercolor="#000000">*Yrs.*​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td>13​ </td> <td>Maurice Ager​ </td> <td>G​ </td> <td>6-5​ </td> <td>202​ </td> <td>2/9/84​ </td> <td>Michigan State​ </td> <td>R​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> <td>Taliek Brown​ </td> <td>G​ </td> <td>6-1​ </td> <td>185​ </td> <td>6/23/81​ </td> <td>Connecticut​ </td> <td>R​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td>32​ </td> <td>Corey Belser​ </td> <td>F​ </td> <td>6-6​ </td> <td>210​ </td> <td>11/22/82​ </td> <td>San Diego​ </td> <td>R​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td>40​ </td> <td>Pops Mensah-Bonsu​ </td> <td>F​ </td> <td>6-9​ </td> <td>240​ </td> <td>9/7/83​ </td> <td>George Washington​ </td> <td>R​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td>50​ </td> <td>Brad Buckman​ </td> <td>C​ </td> <td>6-8​ </td> <td>235​ </td> <td>1/11/84​ </td> <td>Texas​ </td> <td>R​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td>9​ </td> <td>Jeremiah Davis​ </td> <td>G​ </td> <td>6-1​ </td> <td>180​ </td> <td>2/12/81​ </td> <td>Pacific​ </td> <td>R​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td>3​ </td> <td>Brian Hopkins​ </td> <td>G​ </td> <td>6-0​ </td> <td>195​ </td> <td>10/26/83​ </td> <td>Southern Methodist​ </td> <td>R​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td>1​ </td> <td>Rawle Marshall​ </td> <td>G/F​ </td> <td>6-7​ </td> <td>190​ </td> <td>2/20/82​ </td> <td>Oakland University​ </td> <td>1​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td>11​ </td> <td>Larry O’Bannon​ </td> <td>G​ </td> <td>6-4​ </td> <td>200​ </td> <td>8/15/83​ </td> <td>Louisville​ </td> <td>R​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> <td>Kevin Pittsnogle​ </td> <td>C​ </td> <td>6-11​ </td> <td>255​ </td> <td>7/30/84​ </td> <td>West Virginia ​ </td> <td>R​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td>24​ </td> <td>Pavel Podkolzin​ </td> <td>C​ </td> <td>7-5​ </td> <td>260​ </td> <td>1/15/85​ </td> <td>Russia​ </td> <td>2​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td>33​ </td> <td>Josh Powell​ </td> <td>F​ </td> <td>6-9​ </td> <td>225​ </td> <td>1/25/83​ </td> <td>North Carolina State​ </td> <td>1​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td>45​ </td> <td>Antwan Scott​ </td> <td>F​ </td> <td>6-8​ </td> <td>199​ </td> <td>9/1/79​ </td> <td>Wake Forest​ </td> <td>R​ </td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> <td>Jackson Vroman​ </td> <td>F/C​ </td> <td>6-10​ </td> <td>220​ </td> <td>6/6/81​ </td> <td>Iowa State​ </td> <td>2​ </td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Good to see Kevin Pittsnogle on the list.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Still no Mbenga :curse:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Still no Mbenga :curse:


Maybe they feel like they know D.J.'s game, and have him working iso somewhere.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

Yea they know what MBenga can do, he's already played mins in important games. He's probably be worked on timing and how to defend better


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/media/jazz/06game2.pdf

WTF? DJ played and started today..._as a guard._


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas lost 71-79. Some good talent on that roster; Pavel, Rawle, DJ, Pops, Jose, Ager, Powell and Pittsnogle


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

San Antonio vs. Dallas

In stark contrast to the first game, the second game of the day was a slow paced sloppy game filled with turnovers. This would be the first look that Spurs fans would get at 2005 first round draft pick Ian Mahinmi.

The Mavericks started the game by using Paval Podkolzine and his massive size. Podkolzine who measures 7'5" is by far the tallest player in the revue. Podkolzine scored five points on the game on easy dunks.

The Spurs wouldn’t get on the board until the 6:23 mark after a free throw by Rich Melzer made the score 5-1. Melvin Sanders, who played sparingly last season for the Spurs, stole the ball shortly after Dallas in bounded it and raced down the court for an easy lay up. Jackson Vroman came off the bench to provide a huge spark for the Mavs with his hassle plays and toughness. After a pair of free throws he made the game 7-3 Mavericks.

Poor passing by both teams lead to an abundance of turnovers, but neither team was able to capitalize on the massive amount of turnovers. The mavericks were able to capitalize on the Spurs poor shooting, by getting out ahead of the Spurs defense for easy lay ups. The Mavericks shooting wasn’t the best either, but players like Pops Mensah-Bonsu were able to grab offensive rounds and get points. The Mavericks lead 15-11 after the first quarter.

Both teams continued to struggle in the second quarter, as they each turned the ball over to start the quarter. Andre Brown scored the first two points of the quarter with a lay up and was fouled, but he missed the free throw giving the Spurs the offensive rebound and a chance for a four-point play, which they got when Tequan Dean hit a jump shot.

After about a five minute delay because of an injured official Dallas was able to build their lead to 23-16 on a Rowle Marshall jumper. A Dean three point play and a Brown tip in got the Spurs to within two(25-23), but after a DJ Mbenga dunk, and two Marshall lay up the Mavs extended their lead to 31-23 with about two minutes to go.

The rest of the quarter was sloppy basketball at its best as each team turned the ball over a lot, the Spurs were able to hold Dallas to only two points, to finish the quarter trailing 33-29.

The second half saw the pace of the game pick up, but mainly because both teams began attacking the hoop. After a Mahinmi free throw and two buckets by Rich Melzer the Spurs tied the game at 36, but Dallas quickly took back the lead on a Darius Washington lay in.

The two teams traded baskets to keep the game tied most of the third quarter, and a Marshall three throw put Dallas up one and the end of the third.

Dallas started the fourth with a high-flying jam from Rawle Marshall which really got the fans going wild, but that was about the last good thing that happened to Dallas as they went cold, and the Spurs began to pull away.

The Spurs pulled away on some nice athletic plays by guys like Jamar Smith, Andre Brown, and Melvin Sanders. However, Rich Melzer and Brown were the catalysts for the Spurs take over of the game.

Melzers play down low caused the Mavericks fits, despite having nearly a foot advantage. The Spurs quickly build a 70-63 lead with about two minutes to go, but Dallas wouldn’t go away cutting the lead to five on many occasions.

Every time the Mavs got close, they would do something which lead to easy points for the Spurs. The Mavs best chance at an actual shot of winning the game came with 50 second left and trailing by five, but a turn over allowed the Spurs to build the lead back up to seven.

The Spurs ended the game with a nice inbound ally-oop from Rich Melzer to Jamar Smith to make the final score 79-71.

Players to watch.

Mavericks

Darius Washington: he’s quick capable point guard, but is very turnover prone, and has a hard time passing out of a trap.

Paval Podkolzine: when can we start calling this guy a bust? He’s seven five and really doesn’t do anything.

Rawle Marshall: He’s really a solid player, who’s capable of doing a lot for his team. He should get some minutes next season with the Mavericks.

Jackson Vroman: a hard banger who works his butt off to do whatever it takes, he is a bit of a tweener and likes to shoot outside shots, but if a team could get him cheap he’d be a great fit.

Pops Mensah-Bonsu: really a hard worker, and good rebounder and shot blocker, even though he is seven inches shorter than Podkolzine, he got three more blocks.

Spurs

Andre Brown: He didn’t impress me at all at first, though his hard work slowly got my attention. He’s still really rough, and probably isn’t NBA ready.

Rich Melzer: offensively he’s not a guy who looks for his shots, he’s a solid defender and rebounder who has great court vision. If reports are right, he signed a deal with the Spurs today, which mean the Spurs may have very well gotten themselves an awesome deal in this guy.

Ian Mahinmi: He can block shots, and is aggressive on defense, but so aggressive that he gets himself into foul trouble. He tries to block every shot he sees. He does have some nice jumping ability, but needs to learn the game better. The Spurs are definitely better off by letting him stay in Europe another season or two.

Melvin Sanders: he’s really improved over the guy that I first saw playing with the Nuggets a few years ago in the revue. His shot selection is better, and his basketball IQ is a lot better. With the Spurs roster filling up, there may not be enough room for Sanders, but he should be able to find a roster spot somewhere.

Sergei Karaulov: the good news, he’s improved a lot over a year ago, the bad news, he still sucks. His court awareness has really gotten better, but his overall play still seems to be lacking.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="98%"> <tbody> <tr> <td> <table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody> <tr> <td>San Antonio 79, Dallas 71

Dallas

*Maurice Ager*- DNP- he was on the bench in street clothes without any reported injury.

*Rawle Marshall* – Played a very effective game driving to the hoop almost whenever he wanted. When the Spurs changed up the defense he made several outside jumpers. His ball-handling is decent for a small forward, but poor for a shooting guard and he got himself in trouble a few times in traffic and coughed it up.

*Pavel Podkolzin*- Only played a little but was more of the same, he scored by virtue of size and getting to the proper spot a few times. He still has no lift for rebounds and slow hands.

*D.J. Mbenga*- D.J. still wants to block everything and goes after every ball. He is making small incremental improvement in his understanding of the game and positioning but he remains a defensive role player even in summer league play.

*Pops Mensah-Bonsu*- If you saw Pops play in college then know exactly how he played tonight. He’s athletic with an NBA ready body, but at 6’9” he needs to develop a jumper and some kind of post game. He did rebound well and over extended himself on defense a couple of times and had couple emphatic put back jams.

*[Darius Washington/ Taliek Brown*- in a surprise to me Darius Washington started at the point for Dallas tonight. Both PGs were effective on defense and at distributing the ball. Washington displayed much better range by hitting a couple of 3s. But Brown seems to be in the paint whenever he wanted finishing off the glass or setting up a big man.

DRAFTEXPRESS
</td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Full Boxscore
Marvin Williams burned us for 30 points, but we finally win a summer league game!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

In Vegas Summer League News, Maurice Ager was named to the 1st team after his performance. Randy Foye won MVP (John Lucas should of won it)

http://www.vegassummerleague.com/allstars.cfm


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Only ones I could find against Atlanta


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

#8 is Darius Washington.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Do you guys see that? We have a top 5 rookie, just like J-Ho baby


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

SALT LAKE CITY (July 15, 2006) – Game 2 of the second day of the Reebok Rocky Mountain Revue pitted the Dallas Mavericks (0-1) against the Atlanta Hawks (0-1). The game started very slowly as the Mavericks called a timeout before any points had been scored by either team.  Dallas started two 7-footers, Pavel Podkolzin and D.J. Mbenga, against the Atlanta big men in Shelden Williams and John Edwards. There were still some lingering boos every time Marvin Williams touched the ball after his altercation last night with the Jazz’s Rafael Araujo. 

The fan favorite, Kevin Pittsnogle, took the floor for the first time in the summer season to a scattered applause. The West Virginia grad started cold missing his first three shots of the game. 

The first quarter was a defensive battle as both teams struggled from the field. Atlanta shot just 25% from the field while Dallas didn’t do much better at 35%. The poor shooting efforts by both team led to an 18-14 score at the end of the quarter. 

Pittsnogle finally made his first shot of the summer season just over a minute into the second quarter when he hit a three-pointer to a loud reaction from the crowd. 

There was a little more controversy for the Hawks as Solomon Jones committed a hard personal foul on Jackson Vroman and then a small brawl ensued between the two as they rolled around on the ground. Jones was charged with a technical foul for the Hawks. 

The second quarter was more of the same from the floor as the Mavs shot 23% and the Hawks shot 37%. The first half had neither team above 32% from the floor and the score at the break was 36-28 for the Hawks. A half that was poor in shooting was also poor in ball-handling as both teams combined for 22 turnovers. 

Marvin Williams led all scorers in the first half with 10 points, going 6-for-6 from the free throw line. 

The beginning of the second half continued to be more of the same as both teams struggled from the field, especially the Hawks. However, as the third quarter grew old, shots began to fall for both teams. The Mavericks tied the game at 43-43 with about 4:00 left in the quarter thanks to great inside play by Mbenga. 

The game started to speed up towards the end of the third quarter as both teams began to move quickly in transition. Jose Barea became a fan favorite as the 6’0” guard thrilled the crowd with six points in the span of three possessions. The score at the end of the third quarter was 57-52, Mavericks. 

The fourth quarter turned into a formidable follow-up to game one of the day as it came right down to the wire in front of another sell out crowd at the Lifetime Activities Center at Salt Lake Community College. 

Marvin Williams was charged with an offensive foul with :50 left in the game, much to the delight of the fans which led to the Mavericks taking the lead on two Rawle Marshall free throws 81-79. From there the Hawks were forced to foul in order to stop the clock. Barea made 1-of-2 free throws with :17 left to make the Dallas lead 4 points. Salim Stoudamire hit a three in the corner to bring Atlanta to within 1 point and when sharp shooter, Kevin Pittsnogle could only convert 1-of-2 free throws, the Hawks had a chance with under :10 left. Stoudamire then proceeded to hit a long jumper to tie the game sending the game into a 3:00 overtime period. 

In the overtime, Pittsnogle hit a three-pointer less than a minute into the period and gave Dallas the early advantage. Then with just over a minute left, Marvin Williams answered with a three-pointer of his own to tie the game at 89. Barea converted 1-of-2 free throws for Dallas, but the next trip down the floor Stoudamire hit a long jump shot with his foot on the three-point line to give the Hawks their first lead of the overtime. 

After a timeout, Barea was fouled again as he drove to the basket and this time he converted both free throws to give the lead back to the Mavericks at 92-91. Stoudamire answered again as he made a tough shot in the lane to hand the lead back to the Hawks. 

Marshall then converted two free throws on the other end to give Dallas the lead at 94-93 with :07 left in the overtime. Then following the Hawks final timeout, Stoudamire finally missed a leaning jumper in the key and the game was over. The final score was 94-93, Dallas escaped with their first win of the RMR. 

Marvin Williams ended with 30 points, the highest point total of the RMR thus far. Stoudamire scored 20 of his 22 points in the second half and overtime combined for the Hawks. 

Five players scored double-digit points on the night for the Mavericks. Barea led them all with 20 while Marshall had 17 points.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice pics :clap:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="98%"> <tbody> <tr> <td><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody> <tr> <td>Dallas Mavericks 94 Atlanta Hawks 93
 
Dallas

*Maurice Ager*-Played tonight and did very well in stretches. He shot poorly from the field and from the 3 point line so he began to attack the hoop. He used his excellent first step to get into the paint and draw fouls. In the 4th quarter he attempted to slow down a hot Stoudamire, but he only succeeded in making Salim work harder. 

*Rawle Marshall*-continued his good play tonight, scoring 17 points on some jumpers, a couple of flip shots and by earning trips to the free throw line. His ball handling skills don't hold up under hard pressure but he managed to slice between defender and draw fouls.

*Kevin Pittsnogle*- struggled in the first half with his shooting and doesn't provide much else. In both halves when in the game the Hawks took advantage of the poor defense. In the second half he benefited from some great passes by Barea and scored 11 points with 2 3-pointers. Kevin hasn't put in the work to strengthen his body or his defensive ability and is completely reliant on his jumper.

*Jose Juan Barea*-in the surprise of the night, steps in and plays 26 minutes, scoring 20 points and dishing out 8 assists. Barea showed some excellent passing skills and court awareness passing the ball ahead of the defense to open teammates. None of the Hawks were able to keep him out of the paint. He either finished using a variety bank shots and flip shots or made on target passes to shooters in scoring position. Once or twice his size hurt him on the defensive end but Barea did an excellent job staying in front of him man and fighting through screens.</td> </tr> <tr> <td> </td> </tr> </tbody></table></td> </tr> </tbody></table>


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Dallas lost 71-79. Some good talent on that roster; Pavel, Rawle, DJ, Pops, Jose, Ager, Powell and Pittsnogle


I laugh hystarically at this stat page. It has Mbenga as a gaurd.. lmao


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="98%"><tbody><tr><td><table border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td>*All the box-scores and recaps can be found at  the official website of the Rocky Mountain Revue
Boxscore
* 
Dallas Mavericks

*Jose Juan Barea*- had a great 1st quarter using his speed to score and the threat of the drive to create openings for his teammates. In the 2nd, Philly adjusted their help defense to close down the lane and forced Barea has to take some jumpers. His shooting stroke is lighting quicky and herky-jerky but goes in a good rate. Like everyone else he couldn't stay in front of Louis Williams in the 1st half.

*Maurice Ager*- played a little out of control tonight, driving into charges and throwing up wild shots all night long. He does have a nice stroke from 3 point line and finishes with powerful dunks when he gets to the hoop. Lowers his shoulder with reckless abandon on drives. Goes up strong at the basket when he gets there.

*DJ Mbenga*- showed a nice stroke on a jumper from the free throw line and was in foul trouble all night long.

*Rawle Marshall*- showed his quickness and a decent handle in the half court. He continued to shoot well from deep, hitting a couple of deep jumpers. In the open court his struggled a little turning the ball over by traveling and losing the ball to the Philly defense. 

*Kevin Pittsnogle*-Rebounded well tonight, shot didn't go in. Not an effective defender. Considering his undrafted status and poor performances in two summer league so far, he might be looking at the NBDL or Europe.

</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pictures from the Game


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p.../nba/nbacom/recaps/summer06_mindal_060713.asx

Lots of Pops highlights.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I find the new NBA ball extremely distracting... LOL

I keep on staring at the new 5-piece balls instead of players! :curse:


----------

